

Getting ready for you YC interview? There's an app for that - piotr_b
http://www.glacierbird.net/apps/startupdeck/

======
wololo_
Speaking of which, they're about to announce the results for YC S13. Good luck
all!

------
c1sc0
Good luck to those who applied. I guess it's a bit early to know if you're in
yet. Do the emails again go out around the end of the working day Pacific
time?

------
zaiste
Interesting concept. Design could be improved a little bit. Great to see an
app that works on all platforms. ;)

------
blacktar
Could be prettier as an app, but serves the purpose very well IMO. Reminded me
to brush up on my pitch too.

------
johnrgrace
I'm reading this as a signal that there are too many aps

------
puja108
simple but nice, looks very useful and it's even free :)

------
soheilpro
Very nice job man. Thank you.

